# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Mozilla запускает ориентированный на приватность браузер для iOS

## olejah

На этой неделе Mozilla выпустили для iOS Firefox Focus – браузер, ориентированный на конфиденциальность в сети. Он позволяет обеспечить пользователям повышенный уровень приватности при работе в интернете со своих смартфонов и планшетов.

Независимо от того, просматриваете ли вы веб-страницы на компьютере или на смартфонах, вы может встретить множество моментов, угрожающих вашей конфиденциальности. С помощью Firefox Focus Mozilla пытается справиться с этими угрозами, позволяя пользователям легко стереть историю просмотров и блокировать онлайн трекеры.

Как ожидается, новое приложение будет способно обеспечить быстрый, бесплатный и простой веб-серфинг, который позволит пользователям контролировать, насколько отслеживаются их действия в интернете. По умолчанию Firefox Focus будет блокировать рекламу, аналитику, социальные и различные другие трекеры, которые постоянно следуют за пользователями сети. При этом не нужно будет вносить изменения в настройки приватности.

Кроме того, новый браузер позволяет пользователям легко стереть историю просмотров. Сделать это можно будет, нажав на кнопку «Erase», которая удобно расположена на видном месте, в верхнем правом углу. 

«Внедрив кнопку «Erase» с соответствующим функционалом, мы позволяем пользователям взять под контроль их личные данные. Для дальнейшего повышения конфиденциальности пользователей Firefox Focus по умолчанию будет блокировать рекламу и различные аналитические и социальные трекеры. Таким образом, режим приватного просмотра уже изначально активирован в нашем новом браузере» - говорится в блоге сотрудника Mozilla.

По словам Mozilla, блокировка новым браузером рекламы и различных скриптов, используемых для отслеживания действий пользователей также способна существенно увеличить скорость при просмотре веб-страниц, так как обычно такие скрипты влияют на производительность.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

